# New Words!



## FishCharming (Dec 5, 2010)

I love learning and using words but i feel that there are just too many holes that need to be filled in the English language. 

In an effort to correct this i'm going to ask everyone to make up at least one new word then start to pepper them into every day conversation.

I'll start off with one

*Sag*: Noun, Derogatory term for someone who feels the need to point out the obvious in regards to matters of common sense. From Latin sagax. and sagacious. 

_Example:_

Me: I'm going to go get blind drunk tonight!
Sag: You know that if you get drunk you're just going to get hungover...
Me: God you're a such a sag...


----------



## Vageta (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok heres mine,

*Spagllegarck*- weed that is so brown and crappy that it doesnt even get you high and tastes like straw.

"Man that weed you got from that dude is spagllegark", "Yea I know, fuck that guy!"


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 5, 2010)

I've always loved Schadenfreude.

Happiness at another's misfortune.

It's German, which suddenly makes its existence make more sense!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 5, 2010)

My first contribution is *gediot. *


This is a compound of genius and idiot reserved for people who are intellectually smart, but do stupid shit/lack common sense. 

Example: Dr. P Marshall is a gediot, she has a high IQ, but spends all her free time talking about monkeys.

My second one, which is good for this site is *spanktastic.*

I think you all know what I mean, but here is an example anyway:

The paysite model was so spanktastic that an outbreak of carpal tunnel syndrome occurred throughout the FA community.


WillSpark said:


> I've always loved Schadenfreude.
> 
> Happiness at another's misfortune.
> 
> It's German, which suddenly makes its existence make more sense!



He wanted you to make up your own new word. You're a gediot, aren't you?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 5, 2010)

*Cheesetabernac*

A drive-thru fake order of a cheeseburger in a french accent. Used late at night, specifically after a long night of heavy drinking. Said for comedic effect.

_Worker: Hello, welcome to McDonalds. May I take your order.
You: (in french accent) Yes. Allo. I would like a cheesetabernac.
Worker: ... Umm... What is that?_

So much better when you're ACTUALLY french and say it with your french friends present :happy:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 5, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> My first contribution is *gediot. *
> 
> 
> This is a compound of genius and idiot reserved for people who are intellectually smart, but do stupid shit/lack common sense.
> He wanted you to make up your own new word. You're a gediot, aren't you?



Indeed I am. I was too busy commenting about schadenfreude that I forgot the point of my post. I was going to suggest the word:

Dadenfreude

The state of a father who gains enjoyment out of watching his kids do stupid shit.

But I got sidetracked and totally left that out of my post. Pure gediocy.


----------



## imfree (Dec 5, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> My first contribution is *gediot. *
> 
> 
> This is a compound of genius and idiot reserved for people who are intellectually smart, but do stupid shit/lack common sense.
> ...





WillSpark said:


> Indeed I am. I was too busy commenting about schadenfreude that I forgot the point of my post. I was going to suggest the word:
> 
> Dadenfreude
> 
> ...



Spanktastic is good, but we really need Gediot and Dadenfreude!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

Craptacular

Pretty much self-explanatory


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 5, 2010)

Down south we use craptastic.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 5, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> My first contribution is *gediot. *
> 
> 
> This is a compound of genius and idiot reserved for people who are intellectually smart, but do stupid shit/lack common sense.
> ...


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 5, 2010)

*Vertisimilitude*- adjective: the quality or state of appearing truthful despite being complete bullshit and/or nonsense, specifically in regards to the green movement.

Example:

Guy 1: Did you know that by holding in three farts a day i'm preventing enough greenhouse gas emissions to offset downloading 4 hours worth of NPR to my ipad?
Guy 2: that comment reeks of vertisimilitude...
Guy 1: whatever, your carbon footprint must be huge, think of the children...
Guy 2: *bludgeons Guy 1 with ipad*


----------



## Melian (Dec 6, 2010)

You know, I am almost positive that I invented "asshat." I was saying it for YEARS until it started appearing on shows and such (the first I remember was on South Park in the late 90's...people actually commented to me that they stole my word, and that I should sue).

Other than that, I just specialize in random portmanteau, with classics including dinglebear (a bear who wiped inefficiently), dishfucker (low quality dishwasher) and vagobster (vagina lobster).


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess this is more of a phrase....but whatever.

Double-chin-check: The winter season specific act of moving around to see someones face to confirm if they are in fact fat, when an FA cant tell if the persons apparent size is all them, or simply bulky winter clothing.


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 6, 2010)

Frankenneck - The rolls on the back of a fat mans head, most visible on bald or short shaven heads, also can be used if someone has a scar or stetches in the back of their head or neck. My brother and I used the phrase when we saw an obnormally large roll on the back of a bald man's head, it was kinda scarey like the Frankensteins Monster.

Now that night after Frankenneck I was out with friends trying to explain what we had saw earlier in the day. A friend of mine misunderstood what I had said, one day we were at a car show and I hear him refer to someones "Franklin" I was like what? He pointed to a bald guy and was like look at his Franklin looks like a pack of hotdogs on his neck. 

After regaining composure from laughing, I then explained it was Frankenneck not Franklin. However because of that event it morphed into Franklin and thus continues to be refered to as such.

So now if I have someone shave my head I sometimes say, "Hey watch the Franklin!" When they are shaving the back of my head and neck.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 7, 2010)

Homomeastincesterbation

A combination of homosexual, masturbation, beastiality, and incest.

Essentially the act of having sex with an alien clone of yourself.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Homomeastincesterbation
> 
> A combination of homosexual, masturbation, beastiality, and incest.
> 
> Essentially the act of having sex with an alien clone of yourself.




...that...is fucking funny.!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 7, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Homomeastincesterbation
> 
> A combination of homosexual, masturbation, beastiality, and incest.
> 
> Essentially the act of having sex with an alien clone of yourself.



why bestiality? wouldnt homo*xeno*incesterbation be more apropos?

the only way an alien clone of me would be an animal is in the sack! just saying...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 7, 2010)

Melian said:


> You know, I am almost positive that I invented "asshat." I was saying it for YEARS until it started appearing on shows and such (the first I remember was on South Park in the late 90's...people actually commented to me that they stole my word, and that I should sue).
> 
> Other than that, I just specialize in random portmanteau, with classics including dinglebear (a bear who wiped inefficiently), dishfucker (low quality dishwasher) and vagobster (vagina lobster).



Zeitgeist?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 7, 2010)

*redickulass* - a person or thing that simultaneously exhibits both dickish and asslike characteristics

_I just pumped gas, and the weather is so cold, its redickulass_


----------



## Zowie (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, on the topic. http://www.techimo.com/forum/imo-community/8631-change-one-letter-whole-new-meaning.html

The Washington Post asked readers to take any word
from the dictionary... alter it by adding,
subtracting, or changing one
letter... and supply a new definition!

1) Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund,
which lasts until you realize it was your money
to start with.

2) Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a
hillbilly.

3) Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself
for the purpose of getting laid.

4) Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very
high.

5) Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic
wit and the person who doesn't get it.

6) Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you
are running late.

7) Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.

8) Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (this one
got extra credit)

9) Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is sending
off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like
, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

10) Glibido: All talk and no action.

11) Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to
seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

And, the pick of the liter(ature):

12) Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an
a$$hole.


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Well, on the topic. http://www.techimo.com/forum/imo-community/8631-change-one-letter-whole-new-meaning.html
> 
> The Washington Post asked readers to take any word
> from the dictionary... alter it by adding,
> ...



I love this one!

Reintarnation...I was born as an Army Brat, but reintarnated as a hillbilly in Lebnun, 10-A-C!


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 7, 2010)

Splooze: The sound of the last of anything coming out of an aerosal can. Can also be used to describe the noise of a 'farting' soap or ketchup bottle.

Naughtical: A term used to decribe anything involving sexy pirates.



FishCharming said:


> why bestiality? wouldnt homo*xeno*incesterbation be more apropos?
> 
> the only way an alien clone of me would be an animal is in the sack! just saying...


The alien part is to denote difference in species, but if you prefer homoxenocesterbation you can use it, too.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 7, 2010)

Necrobation, to self pleasure to photos of models who are now deceased.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

CHUBBASTORY: The act of speaking ill words against the sexiness of big people.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 8, 2010)

You really have to wonder why the largest language in the world - English, more than 1 million words! - needs MORE words, but that just seems to be human nature....


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 8, 2010)

I contend that pig-latin actually has the most words, because it functions with words of any human language, and several nonhuman ones.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I contend that pig-latin actually has the most words, because it functions with words of any human language.



& this was the day that the masses of the world stood under a blazing sun chanting pwn... & they ate with such full bellies from then on


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 8, 2010)

fat hiker said:


> You really have to wonder why the largest language in the world - English, more than 1 million words! - needs MORE words, but that just seems to be human nature....



you're canadian, you wouldn't understand


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

Scunt- woman of Guatemalan decent...


----------



## vinarian (Dec 9, 2010)

heard from a (female) guildmember of mine on world of warcraft:

twatwaffle

by far the absofuckinglutely fantabulous insultification ever

i mean c'mon everyone knows at least one twatwaffle


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

vinarian said:


> heard from a (female) guildmember of mine on world of warcraft:
> 
> twatwaffle
> 
> ...



See, I knew douchewaffle. Is it the same?


----------



## imfree (Dec 9, 2010)

vinarian said:


> heard from a (female) guildmember of mine on world of warcraft:
> 
> *twatwaffle*
> 
> ...



I loved it, but I kinda' like my tweaked version,* twaffle*!

I try to forget the twaffles I've met.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 9, 2010)

See, twatwaffle just makes me hungry.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 9, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> See, twatwaffle just makes me hungry.



I try not to buy twatwaffles... I don't want that flavor in my breakfast foods. Plus, sounds soggy.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Canafrexican: Hozay and Zowie's babies
Sprench: the language they will speak


----------



## Venom (Dec 9, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> Scunt- woman of Guatemalan decent...



I have heard scunt before used 2 different ways back in the day:
1) a prostitute that thinks her shit don't stink
2) when you dig up and eat out a dead chick

oh man my highschool was all kinds of fucked up


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2010)

"Scunt" was what we called the once-a-term, overnight, scavenger hunt competition between engineering clases.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Canafrexican: Hozay and Zowie's babies
> Sprench: the language they will speak



I'm telling you, they'll be amazing. And I'm styling all their hair in the Hozay-on-a-mug style.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> I'm telling you, they'll be amazing. And I'm styling all their hair in the Hozay-on-a-mug style.


Oooooo...knowing how awesome the two of you are, they probably will come out with 2 thumbs up and Hozay mug hair!


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> Oooooo...knowing how awesome the two of you are, they probably will come out with 2 thumbs up and Hozay mug hair!



and with a scarf


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh no, word of my mug picture is making it around. People are going to start asking questions.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

I fucking love that mug picture. Along with Fish's blond tips and Egg's 12 year old Mexican boy look.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 9, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I fucking love that mug picture. Along with Fish's blond tips and Egg's 12 year old Mexican boy look.



You need to give us a terrible picture of yourelf now. Complete this trifecta.

Edit; Trifecta of four, that is.

Edit 2; Wtf. I should have looked up trifecta ages ago.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

You never want to get a blueberry twatwaffle. Trust me.

Dicktrix: noun: Someone so out of touch with reality that they still proceed to be a total asshole in spite of every around them screaming at them that they are.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 9, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Edit 2; Wtf. I should have looked up trifecta ages ago.


It's OK, everyone knows English is difficult for native Sprench speakers to master. 


WillSpark said:


> Dicktrix: noun: Someone so out of touch with reality that they still proceed to be a total asshole in spite of every around them screaming at them that they are.



Ummm.....is this supposed to be some kind of hint or something?


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2010)

Dicktrix are also what a male prostitute does for money.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh no, word of my mug picture is making it around. People are going to start asking questions.



hmmm...so i am assuming that the furby costume is out too?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2010)

JulieD said:


> hmmm...so i am assuming that the furby costume is out too?



He's posted that on the forum, so I think it's still up for grabs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 9, 2010)

I feel like I should post the mug picture now . . .


----------



## JulieD (Dec 10, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like I should post the mug picture now . . .



I would like to encourage these feelings...


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 10, 2010)

I third the motion.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 10, 2010)

lovelocs said:


> I third the motion.



and so it shall be done.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

chinger

that delish combo of chilli garlic and ginger that also has amazing health benefits
as in

I made chinger prawns for dinner


or the recipe called for chinger


----------



## JulieD (Dec 16, 2010)

textversation: a texting conversation


----------



## imfree (Dec 16, 2010)

JulieD said:


> textversation: a texting conversation



Inspired me to create this one: Textaster, collision of a public conveyance caused by operator texting while in motion. See Croissantaster.


----------

